# Whole Chickens



## oompappy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here are some pics that were in the camera of two chix I Q'ed a couple 
weeks ago. Italian dressing went under the skin, worchestershire, salt 
pepper and garlic on top. Cooked indirect, skin side up for about 2.5 
hours and brushed lightly with sauce at the end. Apple wood for smoke.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 21, 2006)

Boy oompappy,  you are quite creative.  The pics look very good


----------



## Finney (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks good pappy.  Interesting flavor combo.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

Mmmmmm ~ Chicken!  =P~ Did you have to completely reload the baskets to get the 2.5 hours?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 21, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm ~ Chicken!  =P~ Did you have to completely reload the baskets to get the 2.5 hours?



I can't speak for Pappy, but I have cooked for over 2 hours using one basket and having excess.  Of course I was cooking between 250-270 or so.  The baskets in the Kettle seem to be very efficient!


----------



## oompappy (Jun 21, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm ~ Chicken!  =P~ Did you have to completely reload the baskets to get the 2.5 hours?



Nope, the 2 baskets still had coals when the chicken was done. Could have 
gone another half hour if needed.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 21, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> i've never tried the baskets, only the rails.  i'll have to give them a try.



Yeah, likewise. I've never even seen the baskets around here, I'll have to find them online.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 21, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":34prvfxh]i've never tried the baskets, only the rails.  i'll have to give them a try.



Yeah, likewise. I've never even seen the baskets around here, I'll have to find them online.[/quote:34prvfxh]

They gotz em at Home Depot.  8-[


----------



## Finney (Jun 21, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*They gotz em at Home Depot.*  8-[[/quote:nz3wy7t1]
I do believe thatz where I got mine.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 21, 2006)

Buy a Performer, they're free with the purchase!  #-o


----------



## wittdog (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks great pappy. =P~


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 21, 2006)

Looking tasty Pappy =P~


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 21, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They gotz em at Home Depot.  8-[[/quote:1jc0haog]

Not around here.



			
				Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Buy a Performer, they're free with the purchase!  #-o



Yeah, free!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 21, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They gotz em at Home Depot.  8-[[/quote:34hgc1n6]

Not around here.



			
				Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Buy a Performer, they're free with the purchase!  #-o



Yeah, free![/quote:34hgc1n6]
Check the AIH store they have them there.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 21, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not around here.



			
				Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Buy a Performer, they're free with the purchase!  #-o



Yeah, free![/quote:buyy7dw8]
Check the AIH store they have them there.[/quote:buyy7dw8]

What's AIH?


----------



## wittdog (Jun 21, 2006)

http://www.adventuresinheat.com/ One of my favorite stores.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

Unfortunately, half of what they sell isn't on their site.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 21, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, half of what they sell isn't on their site.


Oops.   I just like going to see George. We might have to make a suggestion to him. :-k


----------

